# The Asus ROG to have stretchable window



## Gamer48 (Jul 16, 2017)

The standard edition, you can stretch the window as far wide(or lengthy) as you want, with the ROG skinned one, you can't - can you make this happen to the ROG skinned one too or not?


----------



## Gamer48 (Nov 11, 2017)

I guess this either got ignored or I wasn't being clear enough and overlooked as senseless spam to the forums...lets go again but with some illustrations as examples:




 

Now, currently only vanilla standard UI has the ability to stretch the window but the ROG skin does not but I have illustrated an example where it *could* be able to stretch the window... I want to use the ROG skinned version but being not able to stretch the window to see all the details is a bit annoying....I would use the standard edition if there was an option to change skins, but there is not... So I now ask if you can kindly add an option to make the ROG skin stretchable so that I can enlarge the viewing area for more details OR integrate skins in the standard edition(therefore nullifying the download for the ROG skin and other skinned ones) and let the users pick which skin they want to use all the while still keeping the ability to stretch the windows as is...


----------



## Gamer48 (Dec 8, 2017)

☹


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm not able to stretch or resize gpuZ's windows.... either I'm the odd man out or you are. I've never known GPUZ to be resizable.

*edit*

*i cant stretch the MAIN window*. the sensor one can tho. never needed to tho, so thats likely why i never noticed.

I wonder if it's a brand thing.... meaning he's not allowed to mess with the branding from ROG ??I don't know, just a thought


----------



## Gamer48 (Dec 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm not able to stretch or resize gpuZ's windows.... either I'm the odd man out or you are. I've never known GPUZ to be resizable.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


⊙▂⊙*gasps* a reply!!!!?

´ー`

If the author replies, we shall find out....

Ah yes, well I use the senor page for my realtime passive visual indicators of things I want to know about my card(s), whether they're throttling due to heat or not enough juice or if the game is simply not optimized to have the card(s) running at 100% utilization.....


----------



## Gamer48 (May 16, 2022)

So, is there any thoughts to this from the author or anyone else? Or am I being ignored here....since the new version 2.46 ROG's sensor tab, is still not stretchable like the standard one...


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2022)

@W1zzard  ?


I Think this is the first time i've seen the actual author come back to a post after so long


----------



## rethcirE (May 16, 2022)

Just an aside; I also prefer the ROG theme but switched back to Standard because I specifically use/prefer the stretched Sensor page during hardware evaluation/testing. The limits of the ROG theme window size was a bit of a disappointment. It would be neat if it could be changed.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2022)

Gamer48 said:


> So, is there any thoughts to this from the author or anyone else? Or am I being ignored here....since the new version 2.46 ROG's sensor tab, is still not stretchable like the standard one...


The way the GUI works on the ROG build is that the background is a static image of specific size. I do have plans for a new version of GPU-Z with a new UI, which will also extend to the ROG build, probably some time this year


----------



## Gamer48 (Jul 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> @W1zzard  ?
> 
> 
> I Think this is the first time i've seen the actual author come back to a post after so long


Well yeah of course I'll come back if a feature request of mine has not yet been added or acknowledged in some way by the developer since I still use GPUZ and have it on the second monitor monitoring all those statistics in real time as I bench or play games.


W1zzard said:


> The way the GUI works on the ROG build is that the background is a static image of specific size. I do have plans for a new version of GPU-Z with a new UI, which will also extend to the ROG build, probably some time this year


I see, so that's why it's not resizable. Does this new UI give the ROG build the resizability that the standard one has?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2022)

Gamer48 said:


> Does this new UI give the ROG build the resizability that the standard one has?


Yeah, but I have made 0 progress for months, just too much other work, too little time to work on such projects


----------

